
Apple’s Elephant in the Room - hcolomb
https://medium.com/@AlexandraMint/apple-s-elephant-in-the-room-5383a43dc413
======
pedalpete
Great article if you want to ignore all the facts. 'Actual usage of Apple’s
products and services continues unabated', though this may be true of iPhone
sales, it is not true of Mac sales, which I believe the target of the software
complaints are mostly targetted at.
[http://www.statista.com/statistics/263444/sales-of-apple-
mac...](http://www.statista.com/statistics/263444/sales-of-apple-mac-
computers-since-first-quarter-2006/)

Or maybe the post is suggesting that Apple software quality hasn't declined
because it has always been poor.

My personal take is that Apple is learning what it's like to server a huge
number of customers. It's incredibly challenging, and more bugs, UX issues,
etc are experienced as more and more different use cases are experienced by
more and more users.

So, in some ways, I agree, it may be a perception issue, though that doesn't
mean the level of quality is acceptable.

